
Torching the Modern-Day Library of Alexandria - igonvalue
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/04/the-tragedy-of-google-books/523320/?single_page=true
======
pvnick
> the amount of information on the web itself dwarfed anything available in
> books

Yes but that information has turned out to be largely shallow and meaningless
noise. For example, if you're searching for anything of substantial importance
- something like "why do I feel an aching sense of spiritual emptiness" \- all
you get are blog posts citing other blog posts with titles such as "7 ways to
feel more happy and boost your self esteem, with pictures."

Books are more authoritative than websites. In an age where folks complain of
a post-fact society, we should return to books as a source of confidence in
absolute truth.

------
dom0
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14172791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14172791)

